# Can you guys help me ID these plants pls?



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Just got these at a local shop during the weekend


































Thank you in advance


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is _Samolus valerandi_

#2 is _Egeria densa_ (aka anacharis) (you mean the dark one in the middle, right?)

#3 is _Nesaea sp._ 'Red'

#4 is probably (I'm not entirely sure) emersed _Rotala rotundifolia_ (often incorrectly called _R. indica_)


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

the bottom one looks like _Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'_ to me.


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah
looks liek mermaid or whatever the common name is

cool thanks for the fast response


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

neonfish3 said:


> the bottom one looks like _Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'_ to me.


That occured to me, but it's kind of hard to tell because of the photo. Another one would help.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

#3 looks more like a rotala macrandra thin leaf to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=97&category=genus&spec=Nesaea


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

i can take another one another day
a further view?
or more clsoe up?


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

sorry for all the repeats.. something was screwed up
everytime i refreshed it posted another one


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Given that they came from a LFS, I would be willing to bet that #1 is a sword (echinodorus), and the last two are some types of ludwiga.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely not. The last one isn't so clear, but the others are. The first one's rounded leaves, texture, color (even though the picture is overexposed and the color off) and vein pattern all say _Samolus_. I've seen it in Pet Supplies Plus before as well as a LFS, though very rarely.

Number three is clearly Nesaea sp. 'red'. It is only very superficially similar to Ludwigia glandulosa. The stem is different, the leaves are thinner, and the plant's tendency to have lower leaves in bad shape are evident.

Number 4 would be easy to identify with a better photo but there aren't any Ludwigias with rounded leaves like that that I've ever seen.


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

so it's been awhile

sorry,,,,
i've been quite busy lately
but the plant has grown out
and doens't look as nice as when i bought it


i'll take another pic soon
it looks really bad cuz the driftwood i have ontop of another peice of driftwood keeps on falling off and landing on that plant


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

here is a pic of the same plant
it's grown out a bit


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I think cavan called it. Looks like Rotala rotundifolia. Is new leaf growth more slender?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi, sorry I didn't see your reply earlier. Thats an amazing change in growth pattern. Probably from emerged to submerged growth. 
The plant in the picture now looks like Bocopa monnieri (98% sure)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=55&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

*http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=55&category=genus&spec=Bacopa *


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

No way. Bacopa monnieri has a thicker stem, and there is no difference between emersed and submersed growth.


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah the new growth looks more slender......
looks bad.
LOL


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like Pond Penny or Lysimachia spp to me


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that the newer growth has leaves that are too narrow for it to be that.

To me it looks like a plant in transition from emersed to submersed growth. In all likelihood, it's _R. rotundifolia_. I clear closup shot of the newest growth would be most helpful.


----------

